# DCM Time Frame TF 10.0 towers ..what to do with them?



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

These were made long time ago...supposed to be pretty accurate but not very bassy(is that a word?) ..but they are mint and work..

I dont know if I should keep them and replace the drivers with better or get rid of them..

longshot..anyone here have any knowledge of them? I have the pdf on my computer at home....supposedly pretty nice for the day


----------



## 240sxguy (May 28, 2009)

If they work, sell them on CL and do a full build if your looking for a project. The Timeframes are very well liked and sound pretty good (although, I have not heard those).


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

240sxguy said:


> If they work, sell them on CL and do a full build if your looking for a project. The Timeframes are very well liked and sound pretty good (although, I have not heard those).


thanks ....yes they work and look excellent ..I will either sell them local or trade local or keep them...

if I can improve them and replace the drivers that are obviously old the I will keep them...


waiting to hear from some people on the ht forums


----------



## trigg007 (Feb 24, 2010)

you might check audiogon too. The old BS "rare classic" styled ad might get some interest or atleast give you a reference for how much they sell for. I'd probably keep them for a 2nd system. They were nice for their time and are still admired by a few...


----------



## benhinkle711 (Jun 30, 2009)

Go to the speakers section of AudioKarma and search. The DCM TimeFrames come up all the time over there. I'm sure you'll find a lot of info. 

My .02 if the drivers work and they sound good I'd leave them be. If you think you may try to sell them some day they will only hold their value by having the OEM drivers. If you do want to keep them I'd recommend replacing the caps in the crossover.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

benhinkle711 said:


> Go to the speakers section of AudioKarma and search. The DCM TimeFrames come up all the time over there. I'm sure you'll find a lot of info.
> 
> My .02 if the drivers work and they sound good I'd leave them be. If you think you may try to sell them some day they will only hold their value by having the OEM drivers. If you do want to keep them I'd recommend replacing the caps in the crossover.


thanks for the info!


----------



## laxcat73 (May 19, 2010)

it would be difficult to find a driver for drop in replacement especially not knowing exactly what the crossover specs are. by not being bassy as u say it sounds like they might be optimized for near wall placement where the bsc is less than if it were designed to be 3-4 ft away from a wall.

if the drivers work fine, leave it be and sell the speakers (drivers/cabinets together) if you're interested in a project as htguide.com has a TON of diy designs for free


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

laxcat73 said:


> it would be difficult to find a driver for drop in replacement especially not knowing exactly what the crossover specs are. by not being bassy as u say it sounds like they might be optimized for near wall placement where the bsc is less than if it were designed to be 3-4 ft away from a wall.
> 
> if the drivers work fine, leave it be and sell the speakers (drivers/cabinets together) if you're interested in a project as htguide.com has a TON of diy designs for free



I think what i will do is sell them local and leave them as they were made. I am just waiting to get some info on them from some of the other HT forums..

I still need to listen to them more and see if I want to get rid of them

I will also move them closer to the wall and see if that changes anything. 

if not mistaken..from memory..they have 2 tweets a mid and a 10 inch woofer..


----------



## laxcat73 (May 19, 2010)

where did you listen to them when u made the judgement on sound? were they far away from a wall?


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

laxcat73 said:


> where did you listen to them when u made the judgement on sound? were they far away from a wall?


they are about 2ft at the most away from the wall ....I really havnt listened to them much at all...but I will try them out some more...

I have another set of towers and I was thinking of getting some small speakers to go next to the TV ..these speakers are like 4ft tall and 12inches wide....they are big

I was told they were more about detail than power and the sound depended on the source


----------



## laxcat73 (May 19, 2010)

source has something to do with it for sure, but if they're really old it could also be bad caps in the crossover. try pushing them against the wall and listening.


----------



## trigg007 (Feb 24, 2010)

SPEAKER PLACEMENT
MAIN LEFT AND RIGHT CHANNELS
DCM6, DCM10, DCM12

All DCM Loudspeakers have been engineered to combine deep powerful bass
with crisp, natural high frequency performance. Because there are many factors that affect loudspeaker performance, there is no universal rule for speaker location. Best results will be obtained with some experimentation using the following guidelines.

To achieve the most realistic stereo image, position the speakers so that an equilateral triangle is formed between the speakers and the listening position (Figure 1). Turning the speakers slightly towards the listening position can improve the image focus.

Bass loudness can be increased by moving the speakers closer to the rear wall. *This sometimes can degrade the stereo image*. Use your judgement as to what location best fits your preferences.


----------



## laxcat73 (May 19, 2010)

trigg007 said:


> SPEAKER PLACEMENT
> MAIN LEFT AND RIGHT CHANNELS
> DCM6, DCM10, DCM12
> 
> ...




hence why so many diy speakers offer an on wall version and a non-wall version of crossover designs...usually it's just knocking down the bsc for on wall app


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Keep the things. The Time Frame series has a nice following over on Audiokarma.org. I just scored a pair of DCM CX-27's at Goodwill here for $14.00 a pair and they sound pretty damn good on the little tube amp I travel with. These will replace the Pioneer CS-77a (rebuilt) I use in the garage.

Chuck


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I did keep them. 

Nice job on the $14 DCM ...unreal..my goodwills have just junk


----------

